# New Design of the Anonimo Rubber Strap !



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

This looks like a true Anonimo design... I can't wait, the release is soon.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks nice and cool design, but I'm still not a fan of rubber. ;-)


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I love Italian rubber straps on watches. I may hold now on the Isofrane if this comes in 22mm for my Magnum. I think I have a rubber strap for every watch I own except my Zenith Elite Ultrathin. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Isofrane had 22mm straps already.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Really nice strap. Cool design. Any idea where we can order and price.


----------



## smn (Jun 8, 2010)

this new strap looks very nice. i hope they come out with this for the militare line


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

shorinjikempo said:


> Really nice strap. Cool design. Any idea where we can order and price.


Not yet is coming soon.



smn said:


> this new strap looks very nice. i hope they come out with this for the militare line


+1


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Very cool and on my list!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Im down for some rubber for my D-Date, Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great, much better than the old ones!


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

Any update on this? Would love one for my militare


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

*What about a rubbers strap for the Dino Zei line!!!!!!!!*

If only there was a strap for my GLAUCO......I will need to make one myself I'm afraid......
Guillermo


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: What about a rubbers strap for the Dino Zei line!!!!!!!!*

Torromoto...have posed the same thing for myself. I have been trying to find a rubber strap (obviously of some quality) with a lack of design/embellishent near the lug end which can then be cut/trimmed and fitted.


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: What about a rubbers strap for the Dino Zei line!!!!!!!!*

I contacted abouttime and they said that one of the new models is shipping with this strap but that it is not available for individual sale yet. They said they would contact me when it is available separately. Still not confirmed if it will be available for the militare.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: What about a rubbers strap for the Dino Zei line!!!!!!!!*

now that this thread is 1.5 yrs old, has anyone actually seen, bought, or seen for sale this strap anywhere???


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: What about a rubbers strap for the Dino Zei line!!!!!!!!*

Well this is the only rsource to see one on the flesh :


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I have seen one on a Green Bronze Polluce at Feldmar Watch here in Los Angeles. I like that it is a little thicker than the old one, but I like the simplicity of the old one without all the signage.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

I like it. Looks great.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I'd take one...but I was told by the Firenze office some 2 weeks ago that they had discontinued the tang rubber and the only option (not sure whether it is of old or new design) is the deployant rubber which will run you down by the tune of 400$ (150 for the strap, 250 for the buckle). Firstly I hate the deployants and never find them comfortable, secondly this simply is way too much money for me at the moment so I passed. Wish they'd offer this one instead!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

korneevy said:


> I'd take one...but I was told by the Firenze office some 2 weeks ago that they had discontinued the tang rubber and the only option (not sure whether it is of old or new design) is the deployant rubber which will run you down by the tune of 400$ (150 for the strap, 250 for the buckle). Firstly I hate the deployants and never find them comfortable, secondly this simply is way too much money for me at the moment so I passed. Wish they'd offer this one instead!


Discontinued the tang buckle for rubber? I don't think so because the tang is for all straps rubber and leather... how weird... ONLY thing I notice if that the BUCKLES now cost USD $95.00 and the Dino Zei Buckle cost USD $ 150.00 so that means that the leather or rubber straps now come without buckle.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I think what they were saying - and it was in Italian English, mind you - is that from now on the only rubber straps they carry/produce is designed for deployant buckle, which may or may not work with tang. I know based on my experience that PAM rubber designed for tang wont work with the deployant as it is to thick but I have never tried the reverse.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

korneevy said:


> I think what they were saying - and it was in Italian English, mind you - is that from now on the only rubber straps they carry/produce is designed for deployant buckle, which may or may not work with tang. I know based on my experience that PAM rubber designed for tang wont work with the deployant as it is to thick but I have never tried the reverse.


Ok...look the video I posted here at 1:57 seconds... you can see the description of Steve @ About Time... is the only one Anonimo Deployant... So this fit the Old Rubber Vanilla Scent Rubber strap and this New one... also the picture on this thread you can see the Only one Anonimo Tang Buckle that fits all the 22/20mm. Leather, rubber and Lorica Anonimo straps... may be they give you the wrong information but I'm 100 % sure that they don't discontinued the Anonimo Tang Buckle and the Anonimo Deployant fits the new and old ruber straps.

The Tang Buckle the early production was thinner and the new one but from many years back is thicker looks more robust... the engraving on the inside of ANONIMO is more detailed if you compare the really old

But all Deployant and Tang Buckle are 22mm / 20mm so any of this fits any Anonimo strap in that size 22/20


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Hmmm. Here is a copy of what I received from the Head Office when I inquired about buying a rubber strap for tang buckle:

>>> "Livia - Firenze Orologi Srl" <[email protected]> 5/14/2012 4:45 PM >>>
​ Hello Sir,

About the rubber strap - on the rubber strap you can put only deployant, the old rubber straps are finished. The new rubber is Euro 120 + deployant 135 Euro+ 18 Euro shipping cost.

All my best

Livia Sasso
* Firenze Orologi S.r.l.* 
*Via Leon Battista Alberti, 85* 
*50055 Lastra a Signa (FI)* 
* tel. 055 8801223* 
* fax 055 8725497*


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

korneevy said:


> Hmmm. Here is a copy of what I received from the Head Office when I inquired about buying a rubber strap for tang buckle:
> 
> >>> "Livia - Firenze Orologi Srl" <[email protected]> 5/14/2012 4:45 PM >>>
> Hello Sir,
> ...


Well my friend as Livia said... the old rubber is finished...like the one showed in my pics.

She said on the NEW rubber strap you can put ONLY deployant right... but what about the picture on the thread... is showing the only Anonimo Tang buckle :










May be she make a mistake with the information.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

its just typical anonimo.....seems they make up things as they go....putting whatever casebacks they want on a watch, dial WR not matching WR rating on back of watches, this strap thing, etc etc.... Quirky to say the least.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well the issues you said my friend are from the past now the quality control is a lot better and the issue with the strap is i think a wrong information... Livia is from customer service.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

nelsondevicenci said:


>


The mystery remains - can one actually buy this exact rubber strap as per the photo with tang buckle and what will be the price for it? I dont have any ADs in Switzerland so cant call or visit to check but may be those who have can check and report back? I love this new design - the old one is too plain IMO - and wouldnt mid buying it there are good reports on quality and the price is realistic.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that the Anonimo rep may actually be correct (gasp)!

If you look at the middle image of the rubber strap above, you can see that the tang buckle is practically sticking straight up because the strap is so thick. That would not be fun to wear.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

SBD said:


> I think that the Anonimo rep may actually be correct (gasp)!
> 
> If you look at the middle image of the rubber strap above, you can see that the tang buckle is practically sticking straight up because the strap is so thick. That would not be fun to wear.


FInally here the answer :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/new-style-anonimo-rubber-strap-loop-tang-buckle-702399.html


----------

